# Spitfire: bml101: flute consort released!! 25% off last day today!! ends tonight!



## Synesthesia (Mar 17, 2013)

*Spitfire releases BML Flute Consort Vol 1!*


RELEASE PRICE *£149* (RRP £199) FOR A SHORT TIME ONLY - *PLUS 10% DISCOUNT VOUCHER!*

*Spitfire are delighted to announce the release of our first BML Woodwind section - FLUTE CONSORT.*


London woodwind players are considered amongst the best in the world. Where film music sessions are concerned it could be argued that you wouldn’t want to go anywhere else. Woodwinds are so expressive they can be a pain to sample. So our belief is to start with the best and then work as hard as we can to honour the talent we have captured.

The Flute Consort features three of the finest players in London today one recorded solo, two recorded in unison. They are seated exactly in situ so combine the a2 patches with the solo ones for a slightly larger section whilst maintaining spectral integrity. Volume one features a selection of the most commonly asked for articulations presented with a simple, out of the box ease of use and the BML UI, learn one Spitfire GUI, learn them all.

Combined with the majesty of the hall at Air, that signal chain, that 2” tape, Jake Jackson’s mastery of the room and the mixes, and a beautifully programmed instrument that “just works”, once you try this we’re sure you’ll agree you’ve just laid your hands on something truly special.

*THIS IS AVAILABLE UNTIL 2nd JANUARY 2014 FOR £149 (RRP £199) subject to VAT in the EU.*

FOR MORE INFORMATION GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-launches-bml101-flute-consort.html (HERE):

NB THIS IS NOT A KONTAKT "PLAYER" INSTRUMENT AND REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4.2.4 OR HIGHER

Here is Andy B's first demo of the library -- RUINS OF ASHMAKHAN

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Flutes/RuinsOfAshmakhan_AB.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... han_AB.mp3

and here is a walk through of the Flute Consort library vol 1:


----------



## PJLance (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

Looking so much forward to this one!!


----------



## matolen (Mar 17, 2013)

looking forward to pricing, and also the flex/usability of the runs.


----------



## valexnerfarious (Mar 17, 2013)

any estimations on the HZ library?


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking good chaps. If you guys really nail all those different legatos I'll definitely be picking this up. In other words, work hard on nailing those legatos! Seems to be the weakest link in a lot of woodwind libraries these days (mainly because VSL still sounds so damn good - but it's about time someone made something a little more detailed)

Would love to see a piccolo, alto, and bass flute add-on sometime too. But feel free to come out with the clarinets and oboes before those. 

Cheers.


----------



## EforEclectic (Mar 17, 2013)

I figured we would have to wait months before we got another spitfire announcement since Sable II and III are still on the way. 

What does the giant "1" on the box mean?


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 17, 2013)

Good question!


----------



## Ed (Mar 17, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Sun Mar 17 said:


> Good question!



Im going to guess, either Vol 1 of more Flutes or Vol 1 of more woodwinds


----------



## TheWillardofOZ (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*



> Im going to guess, either Vol 1 of more Flutes or Vol 1 of more woodwinds



I agree with your second guess, and I'm going to add to it by saying I think they'll be putting these out in score order.

Next up: Trumpets for the brass, Oboes for the reeds?


----------



## midi_controller (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

Yup, check out the art on Sable Volume 2:






There is your number 2! But...what about the Piccolo? We skipped that one...


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Mar 19, 2013)

I am EXTREMELY looking forward for all the Woodwinds!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll second alto and bass flute, even if those aren't as deeply sampled as flute and picc.


----------



## Caedwallon (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh, wow. You chaps are on a roll! Awesome, can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## The Darris (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

The flute looks very promising. Again, you all do an amazing job and I can't wait to hear the flute's intimate quality. I don't know how far a head you guys have planned but are you thinking about doing a BML Percussion library?


----------



## hotsizzlemusic (Jun 7, 2013)

In the market for a great flute...if this one is anything like the quality of the BML horn teaser you put up, im in! 

Any updates on this guy??


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey Chaps,

Been awhile since we heard any news on this or the Low Brass. Any updates on either?

Cheers.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jul 10, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how much they charge, Spitfire do charge an awful lot for their products - I mean you can get an entire latest tech woodwind library for around £400 which will cover 13 instruments with all same articulations (maybe lacking a few here and there). If this is say £50 (highly doubt it), then maybe but I assume it's going to be more like £200.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jul 10, 2013)

aaronnt1 @ Wed 10 Jul said:


> It will be interesting to see how much they charge, Spitfire do charge an awful lot for their products - I mean you can get an entire latest tech woodwind library for around £400 which will cover 13 instruments with all same articulations (maybe lacking a few here and there). If this is say £50 (highly doubt it), then maybe but I assume it's going to be more like £200.



The reason they cost so much is the amount that Spitfire fork out for making their libraries the best. I think I saw somewhere from Paul that they'd broken the $1 million dollar mark recording samples. I think they charge very reasonable rates, especially the Albion series. 

If you consider that the BML series is specifically designed to complement and detail your orchestrations and the Albions are the all in one packages (which are VERY reasonable in price, £329/£349, very flexible, great in terms of usability and quite broad with tons of great patches!), it figures that people purchase these BML libraries to add detail as they go, it's nice to have little bits to add to a set! It's the luxury on top of the essential.

Albion I, I still stand by this, was the best purchase I ever made and it's more than justified it's cost. But yes, it's cheap if you consider the cost of actually producing the sample library itself.


----------



## KMuzzey (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

Wow... now the forum gets price complaint posts before a price is even announced. Is that evolution or de-evolution?

Guys, perspective check here: you can buy an entire Spitfire orchestra for what it would cost you for 2 musicians + a studio & engineer for 8 hours. A whole orchestra. And you can use it forever and ever and ever, on as many things as you like. Did I mention forever? For the cost of 1 day of recording 2 musicians.

We need an emoticon that says STOP WITH THE WHINING ALREADY. Quality samples are worth more than the 99 cents you want to pay for them.

<end rant>

Kerry


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jul 10, 2013)

I wasn't whining exactly (though there may have been some sour grapes involved due to the fact that I can't stretch to the whole Sable series right now!). I'm probably nearing a terabyte's worth of samples across many libraries so am well aware of the cost efficiency of working with samples, I was more comparing their prices to other high end libraries out there. There's no doubt I'll own all the Albion stuff and Sable stuff at some point in the future, just not now! - cries....


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

The horn library is 169 and I would imagine that the flutes will be in a similar price range. you should do like me and be qualified for the educational discount :twisted: 

I have Albion 1, and plan on adding to my libraries with the rest of the BML series. It may take me a long time, but Sable 1 and 2 are already part of my template. Slowly but surely the rest will come.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

I really want some updates on their woodwinds soon. I have a feelin it would be unwise to buy another library before hearing about this one first :? Even with the quite good competition!


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

Hi there,

This library's production is complete but post prod still to do. The horns were a serious moonshot and we made it! Sable 3 is the hardest thing we've ever done and oh was that the large thump of a drum belonging to Hans Zimmer I heard!

We have a release date for the flutes but we never announce publicly until we're sure we're going to hit it and we have a commitment to those who have bought Sable 3.

I hope this is of help.

C. x


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

I don't have any money now to buy BML series, but I own Albion 1,2 and 3, Percussions, harp, solo strings and piano (+all labs).

But for me Spitfire is the first choice when I'm planning to get something new. Brass first (horns, low brass and trumpets) and then woods and after those the sable series.

Sound is just so amazing :D


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

I realized I didn't know what the word "Consort" meant.. and after looking it up I'm still not sure. However it seems to relate very much to renaissance music. Is this product the common, modern flute, or is it something a bit different?


----------



## british_bpm (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

It's just in reference to there being three players:

One dictionary definition:

"a group of instruments of the same family, as viols, played in concert."

They're recorded solo and a2

Flute Section just didn't sound right to us!

C


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Do the trills mean maj and min 3rd or 2nd? If 3rd (as well as the usual 2nd's) then that's is great, wish more companies would sample higher interval trills. And nice to see harmonics in there! A great articulation list all round.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jul 25, 2013)

Is the first volume going to include all those articulations listed for both solo and a2? Or are you going to split it up like you did with the horns?

Cheers.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

I wonder how the flutes are coming along.....

*pulls up comfortable chair; opens copy of 'The Guardian'; sips quietly from a mug of cocoa and prepares for a patient wait*


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*



Stephen Rees @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> I wonder how the flutes are coming along.....
> 
> *pulls up comfortable chair; opens copy of 'The Guardian'; sips quietly from a mug of cocoa and prepares for a patient wait*



+1 (and of course, those BML Trumpets! :D )


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 16, 2013)

I am perfectly content with my flutes right now, but man Spitfire makes it so convenient and intuitive to switch between articulations, and it makes this a tempting buy. Not only is the sound in Spitfire libraries incredible, but all of these uncommon articulations are so easily accessible.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

It's coming on really well, we're v excited about this one!

More news very soon.

Best.

C.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE announce: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT*

Thankyou 

*returns to chair, paper, cocoa, patient waiting*


----------



## Ed (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh god.... I forgot about the flutes....


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 16, 2013)

Ed @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> Oh god.... I forgot about the flutes....



Ha ha. I know!

Good to see another MFTM graduate Ed. Happy days


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*








*Spitfire releases BML Flute Consort Vol 1!*


RELEASE PRICE *£149* (RRP £199) FOR A SHORT TIME ONLY - *PLUS 10% DISCOUNT VOUCHER!*

*Spitfire are delighted to announce the release of our first BML Woodwind section - FLUTE CONSORT.*


London woodwind players are considered amongst the best in the world. Where film music sessions are concerned it could be argued that you wouldn’t want to go anywhere else. Woodwinds are so expressive they can be a pain to sample. So our belief is to start with the best and then work as hard as we can to honour the talent we have captured.

The Flute Consort features three of the finest players in London today one recorded solo, two recorded in unison. They are seated exactly in situ so combine the a2 patches with the solo ones for a slightly larger section whilst maintaining spectral integrity. Volume one features a selection of the most commonly asked for articulations presented with a simple, out of the box ease of use and the BML UI, learn one Spitfire GUI, learn them all.

Combined with the majesty of the hall at Air, that signal chain, that 2” tape, Jake Jackson’s mastery of the room and the mixes, and a beautifully programmed instrument that “just works”, once you try this we’re sure you’ll agree you’ve just laid your hands on something truly special.

*THIS IS AVAILABLE UNTIL 2nd JANUARY 2014 FOR £149 (RRP £199) subject to VAT in the EU.*

FOR MORE INFORMATION GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/spitfire-launches-bml101-flute-consort.html (HERE):

NB THIS IS NOT A KONTAKT "PLAYER" INSTRUMENT AND REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4.2.4 OR HIGHER

Here is Andy B's first demo of the library -- RUINS OF ASHMAKHAN

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Flutes/RuinsOfAshmakhan_AB.mp3[/mp3]

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... han_AB.mp3

and here is a walk through of the Flute Consort library vol 1:


----------



## jgarciaserra (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh, What a wonderful tone. Congratulations guys. Great bunch of new products. You're my primary sampling brand!


----------



## tmm (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh man… I missed this somehow. So excited!

Did SF send out the typical email announcement? I don't recall seeing one.

EDIT: oh… totally fooled me, you sneaky guys updated the old thread o-[][]-o

EDIT2: man, Air loves winds. That sounds phenomenal.

EDIT3: just want to state again how great that sounds. And Andy was definitely a great choice for first demo song.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds great, and you just can't beat Spitfire's overall package of tone, mic control, articulation switching, CC control, and sleek GUI. But above all else it's the rare and underrated articulations in these BML libraries that makes them so great. Those long hollows? Are you kidding me? :D

(Yes, I'm a fanboi)


----------



## tmm (Dec 18, 2013)

Jordan Gagne @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> Those long hollows?



No kidding… watching the YT vid, and when Paul played those…


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

Ahhhh... Such a lovely tone - I get massive Lord of the Rings vibes. Like this part:

http://youtu.be/mw7VpnOq9oQ?t=1m14s

Fantastic job, guys..

W.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

I had decided some time back that I didn't need this library. After listening to the YT video. I've changed my mind. This sounds great. Writing to santa now.

Dave


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

I really thought this modular approach would have ended in us finally seeing more extended trill options coming from libs. That would have been an instant buy for me because this tone is lovely!


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

Hi Casey, this is a volume 1 release, we wrestle demand with need and whilst we don't fear a bit of bloatware in this day and age it's not to everyone's taste, so please watch this space for more options, if Sable 3 is anything to go by there could be many exciting features in the post...


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*



british_bpm @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> Hi Casey, this is a volume 1 release, we wrestle demand with need and whilst we don't fear a bit of bloatware in this day and age it's not to everyone's taste, so please watch this space for more options, if Sable 3 is anything to go by there could be many exciting features in the post...



Thanks for chiming in! You have my attention good sir.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Dec 18, 2013)

High chaps,

Looks really wonderful. One question though: what happened to the "fast legato" patch? I remember seeing this is the original list of articulations when the flutes was first announced.

Regardless. Great work!


----------



## benmrx (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

I had no intention of even wanting this library, but damn.... that sounds REALLY good!


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds good. That space or that tail or whatever it is at Air makes these really unique and warm. $244 American Dollars. I guess we should jump in before the exchange rate gets any worse for us.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

Sounds lovely and I'll be picking it up along with the rest of the BML range friday 

One thing though, there's a tiny grammatical error on the website for the flutes page:



> LEGATO – Monophonic patches that track the intervals you’re playing and inserts these transitions between the notes. Overlap *you’re* notes to instruct the script to perform this task, separate the notes to retrigger the tongued sample.



Great release though guys! Can't wait for the rest of them to complete my spitfire template \o/


----------



## Graham Keitch (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

This flute sounds great! Well played Spitfire crew. I sense a Christmas present to oneself is about to happen! o[]) 

Is that Sable strings on Andy's demo? 

Graham


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 18, 2013)

The piece by Andy is just wonderful! Brilliant stuff, guys.


----------



## Ginharbringer (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

Looks extremely promising! Might have to go for that introductory offer... But I wonder, how does it handle fast runs?


----------



## The Darris (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*



Ginharbringer @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> Looks extremely promising! Might have to go for that introductory offer... But I wonder, how does it handle fast runs?



Looking at the walkthrough, It appears that it utilizes the new scripting that they are updating Sable's legatos with that alternates between normal legato and fast legato transitions based on how fast you play.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dr.Quest @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> The piece by Andy is just wonderful! Brilliant stuff, guys.


Yes, absolutely brilliant. 

And those sustained strings are so alive! They just go on and on but keep moving every so slightly. I wonder what they are?

And of course the flutes are lovely too, but I'm sold on Andy's demo!


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

We're endeavouring to get some more demos up with a greater variety of articulations soon, it handles runs amazingly, and it's just so easy to use...


----------



## blougui (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

Fantastic demo ! Enjoying both sound and composition.

And I'm becoming some kind of a fan boy because I really love all the graphic direction and names SF choose, so classy and subtly bringing them apart from the bunch of very talented devs/lib graphic wise - but is'nt UK the country that gave birth to Neville Brody, is it ? - and BTW the Spitfire is one of my favorite plane. Sorry for being OT. As an amateur, I just discovered the company this year.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

I'm without words, and a very happy man! =o


----------



## Andy B (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

Thanks for the kind words and pleased that you're enjoying the sound of the flute.

Just to let you know that the strings used in the demo were Sable for the violins and Loegria for vlas, cellos and basses.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## kclements (Dec 19, 2013)

Andy - The demo sounds amazing. Really nice work. 

I love the Spitfire Audio stuff. Really want to pick up the brass. And can't wait for the Trumpets and Bones. Then I can finally rid myself of Cinebrass. I know a lot of people like it, but we have never gotten along. 

cheers - 
kc


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Dec 19, 2013)

kclements @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> Really want to pick up the brass. And can't wait for the Trumpets and Bones.



+1

I'm in the same boat as you kc. We really need some better trumpet and bones samples!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Dec 19, 2013)

noxtenebrae17 @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> kclements @ Thu Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Really want to pick up the brass. And can't wait for the Trumpets and Bones.
> ...



+1
Please focus on finishing Brass, since strings are mostly done.
Btw, Sable vol3 is still incomplete.


(note: I will buy this flute library, it is amazing!)


----------



## matolen (Dec 19, 2013)

Vol 3B would be a Happy Christmas present! Trumpets soon? oh please please!! The flutes sound delicious!


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Dec 19, 2013)

matolen @ Thu Dec 19 said:


> Trumpets soon? oh please please!!



Now here's a man after my own heart! +1000


----------



## mac4d (Dec 20, 2013)

These flutes sound great, so great that I wished they were louder in the walkthrough! Don't get me wrong, the walkthrough is well-done and thorough, but I found myself having to adjust the volume up on the flutes and back down on the narration continuously while watching.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

This flutes are. beautiful. So much fun to play with. Will upload a tune later. 


I think I'm the one who have been asking, begging spitfire to release them asap. 
First I need to play more with them. 

Very happy with my decision to not use me money on others at the moment. 

Best
Ryan


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks Ryan & everyone for your feedback!

I can say with authority (as they were all recorded a little while back) that the rest of the WW and Brass is equally delicious.

Our production schedule is looking very exciting for the first half of next year. It won't be too long now before you'll have a full Spitfire orchestra in the palette.

Hope everyone has a great break! We are on reduced manpower now until the 2nd January so response times to support will not be quite as quick as usual.

All the best!

Paul


----------



## JT (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

Just finished downloading, this is extremely playable right out of the box. Can't wait for the rest of the winds.

Is there a manual available for this library? I didn't see it in the download.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*



JT @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> Just finished downloading, this is extremely playable right out of the box. Can't wait for the rest of the winds.
> 
> Is there a manual available for this library? I didn't see it in the download.



I believe Spitfire don't distribute the manuals with their products although there should have been a link in the email with the connect download code.

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... L_V1.0.pdf


----------



## The Darris (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*



JT @ Fri Dec 20 said:


> Just finished downloading, this is extremely playable right out of the box. Can't wait for the rest of the winds.
> 
> Is there a manual available for this library? I didn't see it in the download.



Check to see if there is a Documents folder in the Library's main folder. If you have that, it should be there.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

This I wrote today when my kids had their day nap (1 hour).

Everything is played with legato.

The melody is a melody I wrote back when I was 16 years old. 

No talk. Just show 

 

Best
Ryan


----------



## Graham Keitch (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

Thanks Ryan,

That's a good tune indeed and a most helpful demo of the flutes capabilities. 

I will be adding this to my collection - especially now we have confirmation that a full Spitfire orchestra is on its way! 

I would also add that I appreciate the Spitfire approach of allowing a little bit of breathing space for early adopters so we at least get a chance to hear demos such as yours Ryan. Thanks Spitfire! 

Graham


----------



## Tyderian (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

These are the flutes I've been waiting for - very nimble and great sound! Here is a quick demo of them in an orchestral context (with Spitfire HZ01 and Plucked Piano) :

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F125950509&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/a-new-discovery


----------



## Scrianinoff (Dec 23, 2013)

As much as I like these wonderful sounding flutes, I like Andy B's composition even more, what a genius!


----------



## Ed (Dec 23, 2013)

Whats the softest legato sound they can do? Anyone do a simple demo for me?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*



Graham Keitch @ 23/12/2013 said:


> Thanks Ryan,
> 
> That's a good tune indeed and a most helpful demo of the flutes capabilities.
> 
> ...



That is very kind of you. It´s a great sounding library with SOO many possibilities that I will dig into in a later screen-cast. Overall it was just a fast writing with not much work with the CC. 



Ed @ 23/12/2013 said:


> Whats the softest legato sound they can do? Anyone do a simple demo for me?



All I could say is that they can go really soft when you use CC1 + 11 together. Very perfect. As I wrote above, I will do a screen-cast showing off all the small nice things in the new scripting. What is very cool now with the new script is the "hold shift" function to layer articulations. Deadly many possibilities 

See what I have time to do right before x-mas.

Happy holidays! 

Best
Ryan


----------



## Audio (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

OUTSTANDING flutes guys!

The legato is fantastic. I feel as if I have the playability of my VSL winds but recorded in the lovely AIR :D 

This has increased my excitement for the rest of the BML range, as well as the upcoming Sable update! 

You guys just keep doing better and better, great job!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

A quick mockup of the intro to goldenthals "adagio and transfiguration" - no added effects, eqs or reverbs, everything is spitfire out of the box.

(tree mic on the solo flute, mix of longs and legatos)

https://soundcloud.com/paul-stapley/ada ... on/s-EVjkI


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

There was a little hiccup in making this work on my system. The guys at Spitfire responded quickly and worked the bug out over there and sent me a modified file to use. Given that this is the holiday week and what not, I gotta give them props. That's class service.


----------



## Enyak (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

I was almost ready to pass on this, but in the end remembered that I (nearly!) never go wrong with Spitfire.

Glad I didn't pass on this. The sound is really sensational and most of all an improvement compared to what I had before. It just has beautiful 80s / 90s filmscore flute written all over it. Works incredibly well for atmospheric stuff like this too:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/98952466/spitfire_flute.flac (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/989 ... flute.flac)


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*

Hi Gents and Ladies,

Just a gentle reminder that the promo period for BML101 ends today, sorry we haven't been able to put up more demos but between Paul and I there are 7 children so Christmas time is very much about them!

Happy New Year to you all with lots of really really exciting stuff coming soon!

Best.

Christian x


----------



## AC986 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE: BML101: FLUTE CONSORT RELEASED!! 25% off for a limited time!*



Stiltzkin @ Tue Dec 31 said:


> A quick mockup of the intro to goldenthals "adagio and transfiguration" - no added effects, eqs or reverbs, everything is spitfire out of the box.
> 
> (tree mic on the solo flute, mix of longs and legatos)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/paul-stapley/ada ... on/s-EVjkI



Very good sound Paul.


----------

